# Tong Feeding, Safe or NOT?



## viper69 (Dec 18, 2013)

I often read/see people using forceps of varying sizes to feed insects to their Ts. Is it really safe? I have wondered because the forceps are metal, and I wonder if it's likely a T's fangs would get damaged. Surely if it struck hard enough of course they are likely to break.

I only drop my crickets/roaches in, and let them hunt.

I'm wondering if people have heard/observed any negative side effects of tong feeding?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 18, 2013)

I tong/tweezer feed almost everything, from .5" to 8". Never had any problems. If you hold the feeder in the right spot, theres a lot less likely chance the tarantula will grab the tongs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll tong-feed freshly dead crickets to my spiders, but it works MUCH better with juveniles.  Adults tend to grab the tong too, with their legs, and once they realize their mistake, usually drop the cricket and run.  To me it's just not worth it for larger spiders.  With a smaller spider, it's far more likely they'll just grab the cricket only.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 18, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> I'll tong-feed freshly dead crickets to my spiders, but it works MUCH better with juveniles.  Adults tend to grab the tong too, with their legs, and once they realize their mistake, usually drop the cricket and run.  To me it's just not worth it for larger spiders.  With a smaller spider, it's far more likely they'll just grab the cricket only.


My concern is they'd go in and fangs would hit steel. Yeah I could see them back off and not eat for another day haha.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 18, 2013)

viper69 said:


> My concern is they'd go in and fangs would hit steel. Yeah I could see them back off and not eat for another day haha.


Yes,  I'm also concerned about fang injury with tong-feeding larger spiders.  They're a lot stronger and hit the tongs harder.  T's scoop up prey and pull it close to them with their front legs so that they can insert their fangs, and that's what makes tong feeding tricky.  The bigger the spider, the larger the 'scoop area.'  Some spiders are too secretive or too high-strung for me to try to tong feed.   As it is, it takes enough time to feed my spiders (I break it up and feed different sections on different days) and tong feeding slows the process way down.  I'll dump half a dozen crickets in an adult's cage and move on to the next one.  Some of the spiders are in their retreats or spooked by me opening the lid.  With slings, feeding is slower anyways because of selecting the right size crickets; I don't want taking any longer than it already does.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 18, 2013)

Apart from the potential fang injury factor, I don't think I've ever seen an OBT tong-feeding video.  Are OBTs too aggressive to tong-feed?  Would they try to run up your tongs and bite you?


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 18, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Apart from the potential fang injury factor, I don't think I've ever seen an OBT tong-feeding video.  Are OBTs too aggressive to tong-feed?  Would they try to run up your tongs and bite you?


Definite possiblitity.  Not a good idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 18, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> I'll tong-feed freshly dead crickets to my spiders, but it works MUCH better with juveniles.  Adults tend to grab the tong too, with their legs, and once they realize their mistake, usually drop the cricket and run.  To me it's just not worth it for larger spiders.  With a smaller spider, it's far more likely they'll just grab the cricket only.


+1. Out of my collection, there are only a few spiders that I still tong feed. After a little tug of war incident that nearly resulted in an injury to my ~6" cambridgei, I only do it with my younger spiders and the ones that I know are less high strung. For those that haven't fought over a pair of 10" tongs with a spider, you don't know how strong they can be when they're hungry....

---------- Post added 12-18-2013 at 11:24 AM ----------




Introvertebrate said:


> Apart from the potential fang injury factor, I don't think I've ever seen an OBT tong-feeding video.  Are OBTs too aggressive to tong-feed?  Would they try to run up your tongs and bite you?


I don't recall seeing any either, and I'm not going to volunteer to make one haha. My OBT feeding protocol involves: open top, drop in cricket(s), close top, observe carnage through side of container. No sense in giving them an unnecessary opportunity to make me a side dish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't tong feed any of my T's, most hunt them down or if skittish then they will find the dead pray, for me it's just in case they damage thair fangs etc. Not saying it doesn't work cause i'm sure it does and probably well, the fact being is they don't need it cause thay are equipped with everything they need to hunt, even the skittish types will eventually start hunting after a few molts or less.


----------



## LordWaffle (Dec 18, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Apart from the potential fang injury factor, I don't think I've ever seen an OBT tong-feeding video.  Are OBTs too aggressive to tong-feed?  Would they try to run up your tongs and bite you?


It could happen.  That's how my friend got bitten when he was new to OBTs.  He wasn't feeding, but he had tongs in the cage cleaning it and the spider got spooked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 18, 2013)

I use a pair of 16" hemostats to feed my adult female. Not at all as bad as it seems. She grabs they roach and heads to her hide.





Introvertebrate said:


> Apart from the potential fang injury factor, I don't think I've ever seen an OBT tong-feeding video.  Are OBTs too aggressive to tong-feed?  Would they try to run up your tongs and bite you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 18, 2013)

I use tongs to feed my A. metallica. If I just drop the crickets in, she never finds them because she's always up high and they either stay on the ground or hide underneath the cork bark. It's much more efficient in case she decides to pull a surprise molt, that way I don't have to worry about any crickets being left in with her.


----------



## Mysteryavic (Dec 18, 2013)

I also use 8in tongs to feed all my T's. Take note all but 2 of my Ts are still quite small 3" or less. I have come to like them because if the T does not eat the cricket right away i see them laying eggs in the T enclosure some times and it drives me crazy. Any thoughts on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shebeen (Dec 18, 2013)

Mysteryavic said:


> I also use 8in tongs to feed all my T's. Take note all but 2 of my Ts are still quite small 3" or less. I have come to like them because if the T does not eat the cricket right away i see them laying eggs in the T enclosure some times and it drives me crazy. Any thoughts on this? Thanks in advance.


If your substrate is dry, the eggs won't hatch.


----------



## just1moreT (Dec 18, 2013)

I tong feed alot of my stuff scrops and Ts and even centipede,  my obt is a very aggressive girl, but she is a sweety, you can pretty well tell when a T is ready to feed, the web builders forsure.


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 18, 2013)

I "tong" feed (disc foreceps) almost all of my Ts, with the exception of the babies and the OWs. I've had a few adults grab onto my foreceps, but most let go in favor of the food. I did have an incident a couple days ago when one of my newish female rosies not only grabbed my foreceps but proceeded to try and nom them. I was certain she was going to break a fang because I could see and feel her get them between her fangs, but we got her to leg go and she was a little shaken up, but otherwise fine-she even went after the meal worm I had been trying to give her afterwards. From the way she grabbed them in her fangs (got them in between and squeezed, rather than striking onto them) I actually wonder if she really could have hurt herself though...


----------



## viper69 (Dec 18, 2013)

McGuiverstein said:


> ought over a pair of 10" tongs with a spider, you don't know how strong they can be when they're hungry....




What species and size of the T?


----------



## Jebbles (Dec 18, 2013)

I throw the cricket at my big spiders. They have a pretty good reflex. For my juvies I just put a cricket in and let them hunt for it. For my slings I feed them prekilled and put it in with tweezers.


----------



## Curious jay (Dec 18, 2013)

viper69 said:


> What species and size of the T?


~6" P. cambridgei, he mentioned in the same post I'm guessing.


Personally I don't tong feed at all, no reason just preference. 

As for the lack of tong feeding videos for P. murinus I imagine its due to the fact they have such great appetites there is really no reason to tong feed.


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 18, 2013)

Why do some people tong feed them???, i get thay maybe slings, if so freshly dead pray will do?,, I understand if thay can't feed/missing fang or legs etc, they were born to hunt/stalk pray wether its WC or CB, the only reason i can think of is you like it (nothing wrong with that), or is it you don't think thay will eat unless they are tong fed??. its more of an inquiry than needing answers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Dec 18, 2013)

The only Ts I tong feed are my avics, mainly because they are lazy and rarely go down to look for food lol Some Ts are safe to tong feed but others are not of course, you'd be surprised how strong they can be. I tried tong feeding my 6" genic once and she grabbed the tongs so hard she actually pulled them out of my hand  She then proceeded to sit on them the rest of the day to gloat about her victory -_-

However I do agree with Mark, I think tong feeding is unnecessary, however it is an interesting feeding method to try once and again if you like. Just be careful what size and what species of T you're attempting this with unless you really know what you're doing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 18, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> Why do some people tong feed them???, i get thay maybe slings, if so freshly dead pray will do?,, I understand if thay can't feed/missing fang or legs etc, they were born to hunt/stalk pray whether its WC or CB.


+1.  These have perfected their hunting skills over millions of years, they certainly don't need to be hand fed.  It's not like they're Yorkshire terriers all dressed up in fancy bows.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 18, 2013)

I do it so i know the tarantula takes the food. I dont tong feed every tarantula, or the same one every time. Its better than a roach being left to rot because the tarantula didnt find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Dec 18, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> I do it so i know the tarantula takes the food. I dont tong feed every tarantula, or the same one every time. Its better than a roach being left to rot because the tarantula didnt find it.


This. Nine times out of ten it's never a problem, but it still drives me nuts whenever I find a dubia alive and well six months later, or a superworm pupating. I suppose I just like to know what's going on (who's eating, who's not). 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 18, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> I do it so i know the tarantula takes the food. I dont tong feed every tarantula, or the same one every time. Its better than a roach being left to rot because the tarantula didnt find it.


I agree it's better having your T(s) eating than not, however you dont need to leave a roach to rot, as you know just take it out the next day/evenin your around, they will always eat if hungry (wether if its live or dead) so that mutes tong feeding, one thing I will say is they are better hunters than most give credit, we all know that to.be fact.


----------



## Hobo (Dec 18, 2013)

Why tong feed?
I would think it quite obvious with just a moments thought.
Outside of being fun, and knowing a spider ate, it also prevents the possibility of feeders hiding somewhere and eventually dying in inaccessible crevices.
It also allows you to feed feeders that would otherwise immediately escape or burrow away, like super worms or Dubia without having to crush their heads. Sometimes these guys are still able to get away and rot somewhere, especially from arboreals that typically won't go digging to grab something. What if it finds someplace to hide where even _you_ can't find it to remove it before it dies?

Now obviously you can't feed every tarantula with tongs or tweezers; some are too wary, some won't be fooled, and some you just wouldn't want to take a chance with. It also depends on the enclosure.

Same with feeders. Unless you're feeding slings, trying to feed crickets from tweezers and tongs can be difficult. It's best to feed larger feeders or slow feeders who don't elicit a feeding response. Grab the feeders with a "handle" (wing, leg, etc.) that is far away from the spider; this will lessen the chance of it grabbing the wrong thing. If it does grab the tongs/tweezers with fangs, let it have it. don't try to pull it away. Tarantulas aren't stupid, and will quickly realize when something isn't food. Any attempts to free it will only make it think whatever it's got is alive and trying to get away leading them to bite more. Give them a little credit, right?

I've been feeding some of my tarantulas and _all_ of my slings with tongs and tweezers with no problems. I don't even think I had one bite down on the tongs, let alone chip a fang.
I have, however, had a B. boehmei chip a fang while chewing on ventilation. This same spider also somehow mildly injured herself (leaking behind the knee, she kept off of it for a few weeks, molted out fine eventually) while whipping around to grab a cricket.
So, as far as my experience goes, I'd say it has the same amount of risk as keeping ventilation holes/screen and feeding live: low to none.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 18, 2013)

I also agree with Hobo, as i said, it probably works well on most occasions, all be it, they dont need baby fed with tongs they will hunt or eat dead pray, if they dont eat then fine just try your next feeding day, they don't die that fast.


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 18, 2013)

The reasons I tong feed are pretty much exactly what catfishrod and Hobo said: I like to be assured that my T has gotten a hold of particular prey. I have no problem simply dropping a cricket in, but I rarely feed those. My go-tos are dubias and mealworms, both of which can burrow into the substrate very quickly and while I know a dubia isn't a threat like a mealworm is, I still prefer not to have them just loose in the enclosure. I'd rather not further disturb a T that didn't want to eat by fishing through it's substrate for loose feeders. :/


----------



## viper69 (Dec 19, 2013)

SuzukiSwift said:


> The only Ts I tong feed are my avics, mainly because they are lazy and rarely go down to look for food lol



Man, they have you trained!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Dec 19, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Man, they have you trained!


Lol cant argue with that!


----------



## Mysteryavic (Dec 19, 2013)

+1 Hobo that is 100% spot on! I agree with what he has said and im quite positive he has plenty of XP to back up his clams. Thanks for your input


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 19, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> Why do some people tong feed them???


I just think its fun.  Its my bonding time with my animals. :biggrin:  Well, okay.  I'm bonding, they're just eating.


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 19, 2013)

Obviously there are certain species you can't tong-feed, but for more docile arboreals, such as most Avics, tong-feeding is an easier method of insuring that the T actually eats, and that they prey item doesn't either crawl off and die somewhere (thus rotting and attracting phorid flies or mites or causing mold to grow on it), or that it doesn't hide out and then make an unexpected reappearance when the T is molting. Plus, it is sort of fun, and if it's not dangerous to either the owner nor the T, then I fail to see what harm it is causing.


----------



## hyllusgiganteus (Dec 24, 2013)

Wouldn't you want to ENCOURAGE hunting? I mean, you don't want to make them completely dependant on you


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 24, 2013)

hyllusgiganteus said:


> Wouldn't you want to ENCOURAGE hunting? I mean, you don't want to make them completely dependant on you


Again, there's nothing wrong with tong feeding. It's all about personal preference and it hasn't been shown to harm the T, so what's wrong with letting people do it? Also, I'm not sure if a T would really "become dependent" on the owner the way a reptile would. Tarantulas are more or less opportunists and eat whatever comes within their reach and which they can also overpower.


----------



## Mysteryavic (Dec 24, 2013)

hyllusgiganteus, How are thy already not "completely dependant on you". I feed, I water, I rehouse, I remove poop. Just asking is all. i don't raise free range Ts. Lol.... Now that would be a T room. "Watch ur footing there is usually an OBT under their". Altho "Watch ur head that poci goes crazy some times" hummm...


----------



## Erwynn (Dec 24, 2013)

I rarely tong feed, I mostly use the tongs to remove debris and do cage maintenance.  I've had too many rushing up the tongs on the few times I used to tong feed, including the OBT, so I'll pass lol.  *shudders*


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 24, 2013)

That's why you don't tong feed fast moving/defensive species.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stan Schultz (Dec 24, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I often read/see people using forceps of varying sizes to feed insects to their Ts. ...


Those people have far too much time on their hands. Or, they're keeping the wrong pet.




viper69 said:


> ... I'm wondering if people have heard/observed any negative side effects of tong feeding?


It apparently doesn't do any harm, but it seldom is necessary either. Who or what in nature hand feeds all the wild tarantulas?



SIGN IN A PET SHOP

"UNATTENDED CHILDREN WILL BE FED TO THE HUNGRIEST TARANTULA IN INVENTORY!"
- R. W. Schultz


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 24, 2013)

So if it isn't harmful then let people do it. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pikaia said:


> Those people have far too much time on their hands. Or, they're keeping the wrong pet.
> 
> It apparently doesn't do any harm, but it seldom is necessary either. Who or what in nature hand feeds all the wild tarantulas?


+1.  Seems out of place for animals with huge, oversize fangs.


----------



## Quinquangular (Dec 25, 2013)

The tongs I have have these tips coated in this plasticy thing that is white so it's "padded". I see a lot of dents on it since I guess my emperor and my MF Rosea did some damage maybe.
I just drop the prey and watch.
:3


----------



## sinder (Dec 25, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I often read/see people using forceps of varying sizes to feed insects to their Ts. Is it really safe? I have wondered because the forceps are metal, and I wonder if it's likely a T's fangs would get damaged. Surely if it struck hard enough of course they are likely to break.
> 
> I only drop my crickets/roaches in, and let them hunt.
> 
> I'm wondering if people have heard/observed any negative side effects of tong feeding?


 i dont use a Forceps, but i put a dubia cookroach on a tweezer and put it infront of her so she grabs it. i have the tweezer on the very tip of the back of the dubia so the g rosea grab his head/body and not the tweezer.



Pikaia said:


> Those people have far too much time on their hands.
> Who or what in nature hand feeds all the wild tarantulas?


if you love your pets then time doesnt matter, i spend hours everyday with them, and i handfeed every pet i have, my 3 prayingmantises, my G rosea, my cat, my scorpion, but the scorpion usually dont take it when i handfeed it, sometimes only when i drop it in the cage during night time, but all the other i have love to get handfeeded.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 25, 2013)

Time after time ive fed aboreal slings, and some of them never bothered to eat. If the prey is dropped in, and is laying on the substrate, alot of times they dont find it. Best way to fix this is to hand the food to them directly. I prefer my hours feeding spiders to be well spent, instead of checking on them later and seeing that a 1/4 of them didnt even eat.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 25, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Time after time ive fed aboreal slings, and some of them never bothered to eat. If the prey is dropped in, and is laying on the substrate, alot of times they dont find it. Best way to fix this is to hand the food to them directly. I prefer my hours feeding spiders to be well spent, instead of checking on them later and seeing that a 1/4 of them didnt even eat.


Amen to that hahaha Avics are the laziest eaters unless they detect it went down. My Goliath pink toes are the 2 laziest slings hands down, but the versi is a real hunter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lopez (Dec 26, 2013)

I've no idea why you'd tong feed a spider. The points mentioned by Hobo are non issues in my opinion. Throw in the food and move on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 26, 2013)

Lopez said:


> I've no idea why you'd tong feed a spider. The points mentioned by Hobo are non issues in my opinion. Throw in the food and move on.


Because it's easier to feed some arboreals this way, namely Avics. In my experience the prey item will usually stay on the ground. The Avic is always up somewhere high, so it takes them a lot longer to find the prey item. now this wouldn't be an issue, if it wasn't for the fact that the prey item could end up dying before it gets eaten, or it could hide out somewhere below and come molting time if it is still around, it could pose a threat to the T. 

I'm not sure what's wrong with tong-feeding a docile species. I keep hearing the same lame reasoning over and over again "It's not necessary, they've survived so many millions of years without it." While this is true, I am still waiting for one of you to answer my question; how exactly is it harmful to the T?


----------



## viper69 (Dec 26, 2013)

Good point Bob on last question hah

I hate finding a dead cricket because then money was flushed down the toilet!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 26, 2013)

Lopez said:


> I've no idea why you'd tong feed a spider. The points mentioned by Hobo are non issues in my opinion. Throw in the food and move on.


Why would you own a T if you want to move on?  Just get a pet rock.  The only time Ts do anything is when they snag their prey.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 26, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Why would you own a T if you want to move on?  Just get a pet rock.  The only time Ts do anything is when they snag their prey.


Well, how about if you want to see your spiders act like they do in the wild, which includes hunting their prey?  Spiders do a lot more than 'snag their prey.'  You should check yours after dark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 26, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Well, how about if you want to see your spiders act like they do in the wild, which includes hunting their prey?  Spiders do a lot more than 'snag their prey.'  You should check yours after dark.


I'd be okay with watching their natural hunting.


----------



## Lopez (Dec 27, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> I am still waiting for one of you to answer my question; how exactly is it harmful to the T?


I didn't say it was harmful - I said I don't know why you'd do it.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 27, 2013)

It's a total blast watching my P rufilata, my E. sp Yellows, my A. minatrix (not a lazy Avic), GBB and Pumpkin Patch all hunt. I think people would be surprised by watching them at night.


----------



## NGLepine (Dec 27, 2013)

I tong feed my female P.regalis... That's it. Everyone else I watch hunt!!


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 27, 2013)

Lopez said:


> I didn't say it was harmful - I said I don't know why you'd do it.


And I already told you why.

Also I'd never tong feed any Pokie. Its too risky getting tagged by mistake. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Heckapunchez (Jan 14, 2014)

On a related topic, not exactly tong feeding but my A. Genic has decided that NOTHING will enter her home and when I use my metal tongs to clean it out she attacks them head on. I had read this post prior and was curious if it would be a smart idea to changing my tool of choice.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Heckapunchez said:


> On a related topic, not exactly tong feeding but my A. Genic has decided that NOTHING will enter her home and when I use my metal tongs to clean it out she attacks them head on. I had read this post prior and was curious if it would be a smart idea to changing my tool of choice.


Yes it would


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Jan 14, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Yes it would


What other tool could he use to remove bolus?


----------



## Femangel (Jan 14, 2014)

All our tarantula's hunt on their own and they are damn good at it too so i don't really see the point in tong feeding. With the avics we just deposit the cricket right where the T is, in the web, they always catch their prey that way.
Ther is one exception to my rule but since it's not a Tarantula it doesn't really aply. I handfeed the Nephila simply because nothing will stick in its web so i have little choice in the matter. Shes takes her food nicely this way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 14, 2014)

Heckapunchez said:


> On a related topic, not exactly tong feeding but my A. Genic has decided that NOTHING will enter her home and when I use my metal tongs to clean it out she attacks them head on. I had read this post prior and was curious if it would be a smart idea to changing my tool of choice.


She's just reminding you who's boss.



SuzukiSwift said:


> What other tool could he use to remove bolus?


You could use wooden tongs, or "cheater chopsticks".  Ts might be less likely to break fangs if they bite into wood.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Why Clean it Out?*



Heckapunchez said:


> my A. Genic has decided that NOTHING will enter her home and when I use my metal tongs to clean it out


I don't own this species so maybe I am ignorant of something here, why do you bother to clean it out at all? I don't clean out mine at all, they clean out their little tube webs/caves/tunnels all on their own. Is it a concern of bacteria or mold build up and maybe mites attracted from the mold? Even my A. minatrix pushes it's old skin out its tub web from above.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 15, 2014)

Viper has a point. Has anyone ever tried cleaning a GBB enclosure? It isn't easy working around all of that webbing.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 15, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Viper has a point. Has anyone ever tried cleaning a GBB enclosure? It isn't easy working around all of that webbing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


I hear you there Bob. The heavy webbers are the worst to clean, esp because they just web over the "junk" one would want to remove. And we know just how much GBBs like being disturbed hahah


----------

